# AiO Wakü auf ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS



## Thaisai (19. August 2018)

*AiO Wakü auf ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS*

Nabend zusammen,


ich bin dabei meinen Gaming Platz ein wenig umzurüsten, und würde gerne auch eine AiO Wakü in meinen PC einbauen (rein optische Gründe).

Nun habe ich ein Asus Prime B350 Plus Mainboard mit meinem Ryzen 1600x. Das Board hat keinen Anschluss für eine AiO Pumpe. Nun Frage ich mich ob man trotzdem über z.B den CPU Fan Anschluss die Pumpe steuern kann, damit ich mir für meinen Plan kein neues Board kaufen muss.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen bzw Tipps um das ganze Umzusetzen?

LG


----------



## evilgrin68 (19. August 2018)

*AW: AiO Wakü auf ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS*

CPU Fan Anschluss ist dann die erste Wahl und am besten die Pumpe auf volle Drehzahl. Lüfter werden dann ja über die Pumpe geregelt.


----------

